# Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

Guden, ich wollt mal wissen ob es auch für grafikkarten fertige WaKüs gibt, wie z.B. Die Corsair H50/70 für die CPU. Gibts sowas auch für grafikkarten, auch für ne GTX260 65nm 216SP?
Danke


----------



## Udel0272 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

Sowas gab es mal vom TT aber wahr auh mehr shein als sein!


Technic3D Review: Thermaltake Tide Water ?All in one? VGA Wasserkühlung | Seite 2: Lieferumfang/Details | Kühlungen




Sorry ( taste kaputt


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

grundsätzlich müssten sich ja die CPU Fertig WaKüs als GPU Only Kühler zweckentfremden lassen, man muss nur eine improvisierte Befestigung basteln... 

an sonsten:

Coolit Omni A.L.C.

Allerdings in deinem Fall keine Lösung, es werden nur folgende Karten unterstützt:

nVidia® GeForce® GTX480
nVidia® GeForce® GTX470
ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 
ATI Radeon™ HD 5870

Allerdings: was spricht gegen eine selbstbau WaKü? Da kannst du auch noch den CPU mit einbinden, GPU Only Kühler+ Radi+ sonstiges Zubehör sollte schon für unter 100€ zu haben sein


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

GPU-Only Kühler sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da der RAM auf der GraKa den Luftstrom des Grafikkartenlüfters brauch. 
Ich hab selber ein CPU Kühler zum GPU Kühler umgebaut, hab dazu nur ein neuen Deckel aus Plexiglas machen müssen mit den Richtigen Bohrungen. Aber ohne Luftstrom der direkt den RAM anbläst hat sich meine GraKa binnen Minuten im Leerlauf wegen Übertemperatur abgeschaltet.
Also nicht den RAM unterschätzen, der Verbrät mehr Energie als man denkt.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



> GPU-Only Kühler sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da der RAM auf der GraKa den Luftstrom des Grafikkartenlüfters brauch.
> Ich hab selber ein CPU Kühler zum GPU Kühler umgebaut, hab dazu nur ein neuen Deckel aus Plexiglas machen müssen mit den Richtigen Bohrungen. Aber ohne Luftstrom der direkt den RAM anbläst hat sich meine GraKa binnen Minuten im Leerlauf wegen Übertemperatur abgeschaltet.
> Also nicht den RAM unterschätzen, der Verbrät mehr Energie als man denkt.



Das sollte allgemein klar sein...


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

Die RAM-Bausteine sind da in der Regel weit weniger kritisch als die Spannungswandler bei Grafikkarten .


----------



## 4clocker (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

Bei der H70 sin so viele Halterungen mit dabei, damit lässt sich das Teil bestimmt recht einfach auch auf ne Graka basteln. Auf Speicher & VRMs einfache Klebkühler drauf und noch nen Lüfter in die Richtung blasen lassen. Das wichtigste sind die VRMs da der DDR3 Speicher nicht sehr warm wird.


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die RAM-Bausteine sind da in der Regel weit weniger kritisch als die Spannungswandler bei Grafikkarten .



Würd sagen genau so kritisch, wenn kein Ersatzluftstrom zum VGA-Kühler vorhanden ist. Hab bei mir mal mit einem Laserthermometer nachgemessen. VRAM GDDR3 nach kürzester Zeit im IDLE 80-90 °C. Bei geringer last bis zu 120°C und dann hat sie sich abgeschaltet.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Würd sagen genau so kritisch, wenn kein Ersatzluftstrom zum VGA-Kühler vorhanden ist. Hab bei mir mal mit einem Laserthermometer nachgemessen. VRAM GDDR3 nach kürzester Zeit im IDLE 80-90 °C. Bei geringer last bis zu 120°C und dann hat sie sich abgeschaltet.



Wo nehmen nur alle diese ominösen Laserthermometer her  . 
Dir ist schon klar, dass das normale IR-Thermometer sind und der Laserpointer nur zum groben zielen dient . Er markiert aber keinesfalls die Fläche des Messsflecks - der ist wesentlich größer.
Die billigeren Geräte dieser Art haben zudem eine recht schlecht fokusierende Bolometeroptik. Wenn man so ein Gerät 20cm entfernt vor das Bauteil hält, dessen Temperatur man messen will und auf das man mit dem Laser zielt, mittelt man in Wirklichkeit bereits die Temperaturen der halben Grafikkarte...  

Dass die VRAMs ebenfalls warm werden steht btw außer Zweifel und Passivkühler mit ein wenig Luftstrom tun ihnen sicherlich gut, aber die Spannungswandler verbraten wesentlich mehr Strom und heizen daher auch mehr deutlich mehr .
Die können zwar recht hohe Temperaturen ab, aber in der Regel sind es dennoch die SpaWas die bei GPU-only-Kühlungen auf Grakas mit hohen Verlustleistungen zum Abrauchen der Karte führen .


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wo nehmen nur alle diese ominösen Laserthermometer her  .
> Dir ist schon klar, dass das normale IR-Thermometer sind und der Laserpointer nur zum groben zielen dient . Er markiert aber keinesfalls die Fläche des Messsflecks - der ist wesentlich größer.
> Die billigeren Geräte dieser Art haben zudem eine recht schlecht fokusierende Bolometeroptik. Wenn man so ein Gerät 20cm entfernt vor das Bauteil hält, dessen Temperatur man messen will und auf das man mit dem Laser zielt, mittelt man in Wirklichkeit bereits die Temperaturen der halben Grafikkarte...



mhh, ich denk mal sowas bürgert sich schnell ein. Wenn man so ein Teil zum ersten mal sieht, und nicht weiß wie es heißt und sieht einen roten Punkt. Das Laserthermometer ist geboren.^^ 
Über die Güte kann ich wenig sagen, da es nur geliehen war. Aber 20cm war ich nicht weg. Vielleicht 5-10cm.


----------



## 4clocker (4. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



> VRAM GDDR3 nach kürzester Zeit im IDLE 80-90 °C. Bei geringer last bis zu 120°C und dann hat sie sich abgeschaltet.


Bei den Temps kann was nicht stimmen, 120° is voll Hölle!

Hatte auf ner 8800 GT mal einen GPU-only Wasserkühler und auf dem Speicher gar nix. Es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert


----------



## Pumpi (4. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



> *Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*


 
Zwar unfertig aber gut und billig (220 €) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4clocker (5. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

Da hätte der Radi auch noch im Boden Platz gehabt 
Was für ne Pumpe hast du denn verbaut weil man die nicht sieht?
Bei dem fetten Radi ist doch noch Luft um den Prozi mit zu kühlen


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

220€ würde ich an der Stelle nicht unbedingt als "billig" bezeichnen...

Wenn man es darauf anlegt sollte eine GraKa only WaKü unter 150€, eine GPU only WaKü unter 100€ realisierbar sein... wenn man schon dabei ist kann man aber auch gleich den CPU einbinden, die Mehrkosten dafür sind auch nicht höher als die für einen Mittelklasse CPU Luftkühler


----------



## Pumpi (5. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*



> Da hätte der Radi auch noch im Boden Platz gehabt



Den Platz am Boden brauch ich im Moment für die Lüfter, im November/Dezember kommt da unten noch eine AMP! oder ähnliches rein.



> Was für ne Pumpe hast du denn verbaut weil man die nicht sieht?



Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V XSPC Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V 49043



> Bei dem fetten Radi ist doch noch Luft um den Prozi mit zu kühlen



Ne Gtx 480 @ ca. 900Mhz inGame braucht viel Radifläche. Im GPU Tool liegt sie stabil bei 860 Mhz und 72 Grad, mehr ist denke ich ungesund !

Außerdem kühlt mein Armageddon gut und silent, ich wüßte nicht wozu ich da Geld ausgeben sollte ?



> Wenn man es darauf anlegt sollte eine GraKa only WaKü unter 150€,



Ne GTX 480 mit nem Fullcover Kühler und allem drum und dran kann man nicht mit 150 € realisieren ! Auf Gegendarstellung wär ich sehr gespannt.



> wenn man schon dabei ist kann man aber auch gleich den CPU einbinden



Wie gesagt, wozu Geld ausgeben ?

Mein nächstes Mainboard kommt complett unter Wasser, dafür wird dann die kleine Pumpe und der Radi auf dem Dach zuständig sein.

Für die zwei Graka's (dann wohl beide unter Wasser) kommt unten dann ein zweiter Kreislauf zum tragen. Die über Fette Radi's im Boden/Front Gekühlt werden.

Es mutet im Moment etwas eingeflickt an, das wird sich in Zukunft aber ändern. Hab derzeit halt keine 600€ für kühlung über, brauch schließlich noch eine 480 !


----------



## audiocrush (6. September 2010)

*AW: Fertige Wasserkühlung für die GPU?*

um nochmal auf das thema zurück zu kommen...

http://ii.alatest.com/product/600x400/6/2/6236f06f1c135acdb2b6c72dc408fce5.jpg

das gerät war da echt mein topfavorit :]
dürfte inziwschen mehr wert sein als es damals gekostet hat 
das ist eine Geforce 8800 Ultra Leviathan von.....  leadtek *-*
und sie war ultra pwnage 4 everyone weils die auch im sli package gab.. mit nur einem 120mm radi 
ka wie die temps waren.. aber für 699 euro ne wassergekühlte (zu dieser zeit eine der besten grakas) zu kriegen mit radi pumpe agb und allem drum und dran war ja dann doch wieder billig^^ (der preis gilt für eine... wies um zwei stand weiß ich nicht weils die sli version nie bei alternate gab und ich zu der zeit auch garnix davon wusste )


----------

